# The world's most empressive skylines: new method



## Yurist (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi!
I created a new method to estimate an impressiveness of skylines all over the world. I used the data from Emporis and Skyscraperpage sites. I take into account only top 50 buildings from each city and only built buildings. I summed up the heights of top 50 buildings (R1) and separately summed up the heights of top 25 buildings (R2). Than, to appreciate the city with very high buildings as compared with the rest of buildings in a city (such as Seattle, Los Angeles), cities with downtowns, which look more impressive as compared with the cities with scattered buildings with the same height (such as Sao Paolo, Curitiba, Rio de Janeiro), I intoduced a coefficient: for R1 -1, for R2- 2. 
The Formula R= (R1+R2*2)/3
Look what I made.
TOP 50 CITIES.

1	Hong Kong	9041
2	New York 8877
3	Chicago 8522
4	Shanghai 8334
5	Tokyo 7500
6	K Lumpur 7350
7	Shenzhen	7252
8	Singapore	7173
9	Houston 7133
10	Dubai 7081
11	Guanzhou	7080
12	Seoul 6928
13	Bangkok 6876
14	Chongqing	6792
15	Sydney 6656
16	L Angeles 6637
17	Manila 6610
18	Melbourne	6576
19	Dallas 6276
20	Toronto 6211
21	Atlanta 6177
22	S Francisco	6084
23	Osaka 5992
24	Nanjing 5975
25	Boston 5828
26	Jakarta 5826
27	Tianjin 5779
28	Philadelphia	5758
29	Moscow 5676
30	Seattle 5670
31	Wuhan 5646
32	Beijing 5545
33	Panama 5467
34	Calgari 5455
35	Miami 5453
36	Dalian 5452
37	Paris 5437
38	Rio de Jan.	5388
39	Curitiba 5370
40	Mexico 5352
41	Montreal 5323
42	Busan 5304
43	Frankfurt 5279
44	Sao Paolo	5278
45	Macao 5147
46	Istanbul 5125
47	B Aires 5111
48	Caracas 5111
49	London 5080
50	Brisbane 5006


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Huh??


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool....but Sydney ahead of Melbourne? and ahead of _TORONTO_??


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

São Paulo in 44th ?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Hong Kong Ahead of NY?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

alex537 said:


> Hong Kong Ahead of NY?


It can be debatable. Both cities have impressive skylines.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Singapore behind Shenzhen???


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ignoramus said:


> Singapore behind Shenzhen???


Singapore scrapers have a 280 m height limit. Shun Hing Square in Shenzhen is over 300 m. And the city has alot of highrises.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Since skyline heights are often normally distributed, a better measure would be an equation that approximates the normal distribution. Hence, skylines with a huge mass will be caught by this distribution curve.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

sao paulo ranks 44, i think maybe this list didnt consider those lower-high-rise buildings
by the way, i think there is impossible to have a accurate number of skyscrapers in a city.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Yurist said:


> Hi!
> I created a new method to estimate an impressiveness of skylines all over the world. I used the data from Emporis and Skyscraperpage sites. I take into account only top 50 buildings from each city and only built buildings. I summed up the heights of top 50 buildings (R1) and separately summed up the heights of top 25 buildings (R2). Than, to appreciate the city with very high buildings as compared with the rest of buildings in a city (such as Seattle, Los Angeles), cities with downtowns, which look more impressive as compared with the cities with scattered buildings with the same height (such as Sao Paolo, Curitiba, Rio de Janeiro), I intoduced a coefficient: for R1 -1, for R2- 2.
> The Formula R= (R1+R2*2)/3
> Look what I made.
> ...



I like your method, it is quite similar to the Ultrapolis Project method with exaggerated more top building counts(top 10 to top 50).
So, Chicago is easily the current world's tallest skyline and the supertall capital of the world with its top 10 while HK is undoubtly the capital of highrises with accounting top 50 tallest!
As far as the the term "impressive" skylines, there is no definition for it so it is more of personal taste IMHO!

Thanks for taking time for summarizing every cities top 50 to get such a list, based on your formula, it is more of tallest highrise skylines in the world than most impressive skylines, so HK is easily the king right now, but don't forget Chicago and NYC has way more top 10 and 20 as the bar move higher, so i would say that Chicago is easily world's tallest supertall skyline in the world!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> So, Chicago is easily the current world's tallest skyline and the supertall capital of the world with its top 10 while HK is undoubtly the capital of highrises with accounting top 50 tallest!



^^ No. Hong Kong has two of the top ten (in the world) and four of the top fifteen (in the world) while Chicago has one among the top ten and two among the top fifteen.

... Maybe you're talking about the cities' top 10. In that case, HK and Chicago were quite similar.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Does your data for Paris actually includes La Défense ? I ask this because La Défense isn't properly located in the city of Paris.

If you would like to find the tallest structures in Paris using skyscraperpage. You should enter "IDF" using the region search engine. That's the fastest way to get an accurate result.


----------



## Yurist (Sep 5, 2006)

Here, Paris includes La Defense


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

alex537 said:


> Hong Kong Ahead of NY?


i think so

and i love ny


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Rachmaninov said:


> ^^ No. Hong Kong has two of the top ten (in the world) and four of the top fifteen (in the world) while Chicago has one among the top ten and two among the top fifteen.
> 
> ... Maybe you're talking about the cities' top 10. In that case, HK and Chicago were quite similar.


Yes, I was referring to top 10 based on ultrapolis project, which Chicago indeed has the tallest top 10 supertalls in the world! 
Of course, the top 20 can be different and I think that HK has upper hand on its top 20 tallests over Chicago, I also think NYC is quite close to HK in terms of top 20, I think! :cheers: 
Anyway, anone care for some compile stats for comparison among the top 10 tallest skylines in the world based on their top 20 supertalls/skyscrapers with Yurist formula or ultrapolis project's methodology?(Welcome to post the result on my world's tallest skylines based on top 10 to 20 skyscrapers thread) :eek2:


----------



## InTheBeach (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL!

This is very funny. So, the rest of the buildings in a city do not count? OK. That sure is convenient.

An equation is inadequate when determining the impressiveness of a skyline.


----------



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

Yurist said:


> 33	Panama 5467
> 40	Mexico 5352


*You listed two countries among the cities, unless you meant Panama City and Mexico City (their capitals) respectively. :rant: *


----------



## Yurist (Sep 5, 2006)

Satsi said:


> *You listed two countries among the cities, unless you meant Panama City and Mexico City (their capitals) respectively. :rant: *



I took into accont Panama City and Mexico City (not the whole countries)


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> *First of all, nice work. You put in a lot of thought, research and time to devise your new method. But in the final analysis, facts and figures are no substitute for the naked eye. An attempt to determine the visual impact or "impressiveness" of a skyline on stats alone, is tantamount to judging a beauty contest solely on the basis of figure measurements.
> 
> My point is, the old adage still rings true to this day: "A picture is worth a thousand words." The best way to judge the aesthetic value of any skyline is through visual means. Even then, it becomes a subjective matter ("beauty is in the eye of the beholder"). The best one can hope to achieve is a majority consensus, as an absolute is beyond reach...*


*^^​ :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: I can't find a flaw in that statement. :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:​*


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> *First of all, nice work. You put in a lot of thought, research and time to devise your new method. But in the final analysis, facts and figures are no substitute for the naked eye. An attempt to determine the visual impact or "impressiveness" of a skyline on stats alone, is tantamount to judging a beauty contest solely on the basis of figure measurements.
> 
> My point is, the old adage still rings true to this day: "A picture is worth a thousand words." The best way to judge the aesthetic value of any skyline is through visual means. Even then, it becomes a subjective matter ("beauty is in the eye of the beholder"). The best one can hope to achieve is a majority consensus, as an absolute is beyond reach...*


I agree :cheers1:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

treboy said:


> I don't know where those numbers came from
> 
> This is the fact.
> http://www.skyscraperpage.com/cities/
> ...


Dude, read the damn title before you post!
It said on the top: 
*Top 100 Cities
by building & drawing count*
So you think drawing count are reality? :runaway:
BTW, you Chicago stat is WRONG!!!
3 Chicago 910 is the correct one!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

nygirl said:


> Perhaps they don't count the 6,999 duplicated concrete blocks?
> Most impressive skyline? I'll choose Chicago, the one that made it all possible. They don't need a fancy light show or thousands of identical buildings to keep it among the top 3. Amazing isn't it? hk and ny for tied second place... I like the variety ny has, and hong kong's trophy strip.


Thanks nygirl for such a kind comment, but I would say that NYC actually has all the goodies in one skyline and it certainly doesn't need light shows to make an impression! :runaway:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

malec said:


> I think the best method so far is the way emporis does it. Each building is given points depending on how big it is, then add them all up and there you go. I do think it needs a good bit of changing though.
> 
> First of all, *the ranking should be based on height not on floors.* The fact that it's based on floors gives HK the edge because cheap res towers will generally have low floor to ceiling heights so ugly, short buildings with loads of floors will get the most points. I think the reason emporis do it this way is because not all the towers have their heights known but the amount of floors they have is so it's easy to calculate automatically.
> 
> ...


Thanks malec, I like your suggestions about emporis's skyline ranking method, your ideas are very reasonable and hopefully doable for listing of top 10-20 best skylines in the world!:cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

malec said:


> OK here's my method in steps:
> 
> 
> 1:
> ...


1. Ultrapolis Project I think was what you were refering to!
Nice work, they are very thoughtful! :cheers:
The only problem tho malec, it will be LOTS of work, just look at every cities skyscrapers in the world need to be accounted for in order to come to some sort of semi accurate conclusion for short amount of time since highrises are constantly being completed! I would say for every city, there is ought to have maybe *top 50 or more skyscrapers by height* account toward the result which IMHO is more feasible than counting one city with 7000 buildings and that is just one damn city! :runaway: 
Alot of you may not agree with Ultrapolis Projects ranking or approach toward *best skylines in the world* because they didn't created to figure that part out! They are only trying to show the tallest cities in the world by their top 10 supertalls and as you can see, much clear, efficient and straight to the point and you can update them as often as you like for every cities if there are new top supertalls on the moves! Then again, if you think that it is way too simple with only top 10 tallests in the city, *why not account its top 20 or 30 or 50 or even 100 if you got time * which I don't BTW, because *I only want to find out which city has the tallest supertalls skyline in the world as oppose to most impressive/best skyline in the world*,because my eyes won't lie when I came to conclusions for my list.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Exactly the sort of thread we don't need


----------

